# Curly maple and macassar ebony wall hung cabinet



## Don Kondra (Feb 21, 2012)

A recently completed commission to hold the clients amp, CD player and disks.

One speaker will sit on the top shelf and the other two on the side shelves. 

It hangs on the wall via a french cleat.







Cheers, Don


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely work!  I love fine wood!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice. Your half cut joints are perfect.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 21, 2012)

when you said macassar, is that Makassar, Indonesia?


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Charlie and Eric,

Robin > macassar is the species of wood, not the location although it is found in India and the East Indies.

FYI - Gaboon ebony is black through out and is what piano keys are made from,  macassar ebony has brown streaks running through it... 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Archer (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks good. Love curly maple. 

We almost share a last name except for the spelling (k vs c). Few and far between and never seen it spelled with a "k".


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 21, 2012)

Imbuia | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwoods) I am right.  It is from Makassar. My parents hometown in Indonesia.


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 22, 2012)

Archer said:


> Looks good. Love curly maple.
> 
> We almost share a last name except for the spelling (k vs c). Few and far between and never seen it spelled with a "k".



Thanks Archer,

Kondra is a Ukrainian name, the story goes there was also Kondrashinsky's who dropped the "shinsky" when they got off the boat  



Schwettylens said:


> Imbuia | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwoods) I am right.  It is *from* Makassar. My parents hometown in Indonesia.



You linked to the wrong wood species Robin but you are correct, sort of 

Macassar ebony is *named* for the port city of Makassar on the Indonesian island of Sulawesi.

Cheers, Don


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow! Nice cabinet. Clean, and minimalist. I love it. 

My grandfather was a master carpenter for a US Navy Contractor for 30+ years, so this is the kind of thing I can really appreciate. Find craftsmanship with your hands.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 22, 2012)

Oopss.. cut and paste from iPhone hahaah.



Don Kondra said:


> Archer said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good. Love curly maple.
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow!  Great workmanship and design.


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you John,

Cheers, Don


----------



## fokker (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice work, looking at this gives me wood.


----------



## Archer (Feb 23, 2012)

Don Kondra said:
			
		

> Thanks Archer,
> 
> Kondra is a Ukrainian name, the story goes there was also Kondrashinsky's who dropped the "shinsky" when they got off the boat
> 
> Cheers, Don



Interesting. What little I've researched it, Condra is possibly derived from Condren and of English or Irish origins. They swapped the "en" for "a" when they got off the boat.


----------



## davisphotos (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nicely made shelf. From a photo standpoint, it doesn't do it justice, the selection is a bit sloppy, and it is lacking the shadows that would give it definition and make it look realistic.


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you Andrew,

"Realistic" would be with the equipment installed 

Cheers, Don


----------

